# ipad par iphone en modem



## florul (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Nouvel inscrit depuis 18 secondes, ne possédant qu'un ipod pour l'instant, je viens vers vous pour un conseil.
Je serai l'heureux (je l'espère...) possesseur de mon premier iphone dans qques jours, et j'envisage l'achat d'un ipad.
Ma question est la suivante, et selon vos réponses, j'obterai pour un forfait de téléphonie avec option modem ou non, et un ipad 3G ou non... Mon souhait est évidemment de pouvoir utiliser un ipad connecté 3G.

Si j'opte pour un forfait avec modem inclus pour mon (futur) iphone 4S, est-ce que la connection 3G se fait facilement, automatiquement, et de manière stable et fiable avec un ipad "non 3G" ? et dans ce cas, de quel type se fait la connection entre iphone et ipad ? par bluetoooth ?

Je vais par ailleurs aller trainer sur le forum pour me décider entre ipad 1 et 2, j'imagine que le sujet a été traité 1 milliard de fois...

Merci+++ par avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Heatflayer (11 Novembre 2011)

Hello

Y'a déjà eu un topic sur iPad/iPhone sur le forum, regarde un peu. 

Ceci dis, j'utilise le partage de connexion que mon forfait iPhone me permet de faire : or, dans mon cas, c'est gratuit et inclus dans le forfait (Bouygues). Donc, quand j'ai besoin, je partage la connexion en Bluetooth de mon iPhone vers mon iPad, ça se fait rapidement et sans difficulté. 

L'avantage à prendre un forfait spécial pour iPad, c'est que tu es complètement autonome, cad tu ne dépend pas de l'iPhone (de sa réception réseau, de sa conso dans ton forfait data [je tourne aux 700Mb mensuels sur mon forfait à 500] et surtout de sa batterie !).

En définitive, si tu pense vraiment avoir besoin d'internet sur ton iPad en permanence sur toi, le forfait est une bonne option moyennant un coût, en plus de ton abonnement iPhone. Si c'est plutôt ponctuel, l'option sur l'iPhone est pratique, surtout que tu peux aussi partager sur un MacBook ou autre ordinateur portable !


----------

